# Double drop tune?



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 4, 2014)

Can you do this with a 7 string?


----------



## stevexc (Sep 4, 2014)

If you can do it on a 6-string, there's little to no reason why you can't do it on a 7-string.

By double drop tune, do you mean something like BADGBE? You can tune to F#EADGBE on a 7 if you wanted to, but you may need some fairly heavy gauge strings (and therefore may need to expand the hole in the tuning post) and you may find it easier on a longer scale 7, like 26.5"... but you could do it on a 25.5" if you wanted to.


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 4, 2014)

stevexc said:


> If you can do it on a 6-string, there's little to no reason why you can't do it on a 7-string.
> 
> By double drop tune, do you mean something like BADGBE? You can tune to F#EADGBE on a 7 if you wanted to, but you may need some fairly heavy gauge strings (and therefore may need to expand the hole in the tuning post) and you may find it easier on a longer scale 7, like 26.5"... but you could do it on a 25.5" if you wanted to.



My 7 is tuned to drop a. I'm a drummer. New to guitar playing. I have puke need the exact tuning lol


----------



## sartorious (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if you still need help, but google led me to this 6 string equivalent: DADGBD.
Double Drop D

If "double drop" means to drop two strings that would otherwise play the same note in different octaves (EADGBE -> DADGBD), then maybe a double drop 7 string would go like this: BEADGBE -> AEADGAE. The low and high B strings would be dropped a whole step to A.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 5, 2014)

I call DADGCFAD tuning Double Drop D..


----------



## gigawhat (Sep 5, 2014)

I took double drop to mean something like ADADGBE or DGDGBE.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 5, 2014)

Are we even clear about what "drop" even means in this context?


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm not quite sure what double drop means but I tune one of my sevens 

F#C#G#C#F#A#D#

It's kind cool


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

sartorious said:


> I'm not sure if you still need help, but google led me to this 6 string equivalent: DADGBD.
> Double Drop D
> 
> If "double drop" means to drop two strings that would otherwise play the same note in different octaves (EADGBE -> DADGBD), then maybe a double drop 7 string would go like this: BEADGBE -> AEADGAE. The low and high B strings would be dropped a whole step to A.



Well... That didn't work. Bottom E string sounded like it was out of tune lol


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

It's of the top strings starting with b being drop tuned to a... I'm trying to drop tune the bottom strings as well. Where you can do one finger chords on top... You can the same on the bottom high strings. I know this can be done with 6. Not sure about a 7 lol. Sounds weird


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I call DADGCFAD tuning Double Drop D..



How do you do this in double A? Same concept... Just the top and 3rd strings in A


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

this was how the guitar is tuned AEADGBE... regular drop A. and i just tried this thinking this was double drop A. AEADGAE.

sounded like arse lol


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 5, 2014)

Well that tuning I was talking about is on an 8 string. Also, at least to me, the "top" string is the lightest, or string 1 and the bottom means lowest or thickest.


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Well that tuning I was talking about is on an 8 string. Also, at least to me, the "top" string is the lightest, or string 1 and the bottom means lowest or thickest.



I just want to drop tune the whole guitar... From top to bottom. Is this possible?


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

With standard drop tuning... You can do one finger power chords on the bottom 3 strings. In my case AEA. To play below the bottom string(A) you have to play standard power chords(no one finger power chord)..how do you drop tune the whole guitar where you can one finger power chords from the low and high strings? Pretty much... You won't be able to play any standard chords whatsoever after this tuning. It will be all one finger power chords.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 5, 2014)

I believe double drop is tuning the bottom 4 strings to the same 2 notes, so EADGBe becomes DADABe and so on.

Allow Josh Travis to provide you with more info

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIeYo7jZfxU


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

Preacher said:


> I believe double drop is tuning the bottom 4 strings to the same 2 notes, so EADGBe becomes DADABe and so on.
> 
> Allow Josh Travis to provide you with more info
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIeYo7jZfxU



wtf!!! that dude is running a 9 string. crazy tunings lol


----------



## Preacher (Sep 5, 2014)

really fun tuning to, tried it on my 8 minus the bottom A, interesting sounds you can get from it, you almost don't need to look where you fret because it turns it into a percussive instrument


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

Preacher said:


> really fun tuning to, tried it on my 8 minus the bottom A, interesting sounds you can get from it, you almost don't need to look where you fret because it turns it into a percussive instrument



i still dont have it right. i tried AEAEGBG 

sounded like arse... way out of tune lol


----------



## Preacher (Sep 5, 2014)

Carlos Hathcock said:


> i still dont have it right. i tried AEAEGBG
> 
> sounded like arse... way out of tune lol


 
Hmmm, try:

ADADGBe

AEAE... is the beginings of an open tuning, sort of, but you want to be up 1 tone on the A's. B-E-B-E-G&#9839;-B-E


----------



## Carlos Hathcock (Sep 5, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Hmmm, try:
> 
> ADADGBe
> 
> AEAE... is the beginings of an open tuning, sort of, but you want to be up 1 tone on the A's. B-E-B-E-G&#9839;-B-E



AEADGBE... this my tuning for drop a. i dont see how replacing e for d will make it double drop tune a


----------



## stevexc (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think anyone is quite sure what you're trying to get at. 

Double Drop D tuning on a 6 is DADGBD so you could try "Double Drop D" from B standard - AEADF#A - and either keep the high E or use a high D.

That'll be closer to "traditional" double drop D.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 5, 2014)

Carlos Hathcock said:


> ..how do you drop tune the *whole guitar* where you can one finger power chords from the low and high strings? Pretty much... You won't be able to play any standard chords whatsoever after this tuning. It will be all one finger power chords.



If you want to tune the whole guitar to an open chord, you can. It's not a that uncommon, and depending on what you tune to, you can bar all the strings to make a chord, but a "power" chord only really consists of two or three notes.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 8, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> If you want to tune the whole guitar to an open chord, you can. It's not a that uncommon, and depending on what you tune to, you can bar all the strings to make a chord, but a "power" chord only really consists of two or three notes.


2 notes, adding a third note causes the chord to resolve which takes away the power feel to it. 3 string power chords just add in an octave doubling of one of the notes, which makes it still just 2 notes (DAD is just just playing a D and an A).


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 8, 2014)

not sure what you're asking, but I tuned the bottom two of my 7 string down one whole step (ADADGBE) and rather liked it, especially the gnarly, slightly dissonant, swimming growl I'd get when I hammered the low A-D diad and let it ring. It also let me use "traditional" six-shooter drop D barre power chords, like the ones Adam Jones from Tool uses all the time, while still having that crushing low end. hope that helped?


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2014)

As confusing as this thread already is, I'll throw in my guess and say maybe you want: 

GDADGBE

You seem to be focusing on the 1 finger chord aspect of it, so that will give you a standard drop D guitar with a low G next to it. 

The low G and D gives you the two low strings of drop G tuning... so you get your one finger chords there, too. 

Is that what you mean?


----------

